# Volunteers needed in February for stewardship in southern Michigan



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Contact: Laurel Malvitz-Draper (southeast Michigan), 517-719-2285 or Heidi Frei (southwest Michigan), 517-202-1360
Agency: Natural Resources
Jan. 28, 2016








The Department of Natural Resources recently announced the February schedule of volunteer stewardship workdays at state parks in southern Michigan. Volunteers of all ages are needed to cut invasive, non-native shrubs such as glossy buckthorn, autumn olive, Japanese barberry, multi-flora rose and others to help restore important ecosystems. This activity is a great way to enjoy the outdoors while restoring high-quality, unique ecosystems and learning more about them.

Workday dates, locations (counties) and times include:

*Southeast Michigan*


Saturday, Feb. 6: Waterloo Recreation Area (Jackson), 10 a.m.-1 p.m.
Saturday, Feb. 13: Bald Mountain Recreation Area (Oakland), 9 a.m.-noon
Saturday, Feb. 20: Belle Isle Park (Wayne), 9 a.m.-noon
Saturday, Feb. 20: Highland Recreation Area (Oakland), 9 a.m.-1 p.m.
Sunday, Feb. 21: Pinckney Recreation Area (Washtenaw), 1-4 p.m.
Saturday, Feb. 27: Island Lake Recreation Area (Livingston), 10 a.m.-1 p.m.
Sunday, Feb. 28: Highland Recreation Area (Oakland), 1-4 p.m.

*Southwest Michigan*


Sunday, Feb. 7: Fort Custer Recreation Area (Kalamazoo), 1-4 p.m.
Saturday, Feb. 20: Saugatuck Dunes State Park (Allegan), 10 a.m.-1 p.m.
Sunday, Feb. 21: Fort Custer Recreation Area (Kalamazoo), 1-4 p.m.
Saturday, Feb. 27: Yankee Springs Recreation Area (Barry), 10 a.m.-1 p.m.

Volunteers should bring work gloves, drinking water and appropriate clothing for outdoor work, including long pants and sturdy, closed-toe shoes. Workday details, maps and directions can be found on the DNR website at www.michigan.gov/dnrvolunteers; click the Calendar of Volunteer Stewardship Workdays link.

All volunteers are asked to register using the form available on the DNR website or via email. Any questions should be directed to Laurel Malvitz-Draper at 517-719-2285 or [email protected] for southeast parks and Heidi Frei at 517-202-1360 or [email protected] for southwest parks.

The DNR's Volunteer Steward Program is a hands-on way for all ages to learn about and protect Michigan's natural resources by collecting native seeds, removing invasive species, conducting plant and animal surveys and more. Other ways to volunteer with the DNR include joining a state park friends group, serving as a campground host or a lightkeeper and many other opportunities. Learn more at www.michigan.gov/dnrvolunteers.

Inside Michigan’s Great Outdoors subscribers are always the first to know about reservation opportunities, state park events and other outdoor happenings. Visit www.michigan.gov/dnr to subscribe now.

Learn more about how the Recreation Passport gains you access to Michigan state parks and more at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state’s natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

laurel knows she can count on me, if you want to feel like your a part of solutions,,instead of waiting for someone else to do it,,,get involved in these workdays.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Hiked Saugatuck last night with the wife and the youngest; seen some of the good work done. We've got our card turned in, just waiting for the schedules and the weather to line up so we can join in one of these days.


----------

